# how we solve spam address



## Rimawi (Sep 21, 2010)

Dear All,

we install freebsd and i receive spam email every day 
i install mailscanner and  spamassassin and it cant resolve this thing 
please any idea to solve the problem 

Regards


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 21, 2010)

How to ask questions the smart way.


----------

